# ICS is coming soon --->



## Heinz Ketchup

ICS is coming soon for the P990








I hope very much that it then AOKP ROM will (ICS or JB).
The AOKP ROMs are simply the coolest and most stable,
although the recent builds were not so useful!

Source:




__ https://www.facebook.com/LGMobileSingapore/posts/10151098010297707


----------

